# Flow verve or Gnu Carbon Credit?



## ebones (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm looking for a board thats good for park, with a bit more jumping than jibbing... Also it would be nice if the board was decent for just freeriding the mountain to... I'm open to other suggestions these two boards just stood out


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ebones said:


> I'm looking for a board thats good for park, with a bit more jumping than jibbing... Also it would be nice if the board was decent for just freeriding the mountain to... I'm open to other suggestions these two boards just stood out



I have a 2012 CC. It's a great board, I just wish mine was a cunt hair bigger.

Debating picking up this one, talked to him already this morning.

This one's a wide, mine's the same size but normal width.

I've got other wide boards, that to me, aren't any different than normal width boards. For edge to edge transition, I can't tell the difference:dunno:

I do notice the extra float that the little bit of extra width gives me though.


This one's a 2010, but they're prolly close to the same anyway
Snowboard: Gnu Carbon Credit 156W

Never riden a FLOW deck, but I do like their booties.


TT


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Look at the Era, not the Verve.

And then yes, the Era. One of the greatest bang for your buck snowboards or there.


----------

